# Is Staffpad still alive



## Jotto (Jul 11, 2022)

Does anyone have any info the current state of SP?. Is it still alive? No updates. No comunication. No nothing


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 11, 2022)

There was quite literally an update just last week.


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 11, 2022)

There are these things called websites that often provide useful clues for those in such dire need of information. 

https://www.staffpad.net/blog


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 11, 2022)

I think Spitfire audio is bankrupt... Nothing has been released today.


----------



## Jotto (Jul 11, 2022)

Emmanuel Rousseau said:


> I think Spitfire audio is bankrupt... Nothing has been released today.


Thank you. I cant belive how many assholes there is on this forum.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jul 11, 2022)

Jotto said:


> Thank you. I cant belive how many assholes there is on this forum.


Ooooookay...


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 11, 2022)

In fairness to everyone involved, there has been a great deal of speculation about the demise of StaffPad, and rightly so. The sale of StaffPad to Musegroup was kept secret, and when it finally came out that it had sold, a guy from Musegroup came on this forum spouting a bunch of lofty bull$hit about the future. He then deleted all his comments and privately messaged everyone who had quoted him, asking them to delete his quoted comments. Then to our delight, DWH appeared on the April 2021 Apple Event and previewed a new transcription feature that was to be included in the next update. This feature failed to appear in the next update or even the one after that. Instead, we got some gobbledegook about how they don't usually preview new features. Add all of this to the complete change in demeanor from Tech Support and DWH at StaffPad--scads of unhelpful and unanswered queries--and it makes for an environment that is ripe for speculation. It is abundantly obvious that Musegroup purchased StaffPad to cannibalize the playback engine, and the guy from Musegroup pretty much said as much in his now-deleted comments.

When you consider the hefty investment folks have made in this app, I think folks are rightly concerned. I know that I sure as hell am. I bought a lot of libraries and an iPad Pro. It ain't chump change.


----------



## Pseudonym (Jul 11, 2022)

Much as I am loathe to admit it, that old adage about not putting all your eggs in one basket probably applies here. Should the worst come true, hopefully StaffPad's export tools would function halfway decently.


----------



## JJP (Jul 11, 2022)

Jotto said:


> Thank you. I cant belive how many assholes there is on this forum.


It’s not unreasonable to assume that everyone here has one.


----------

